# Support for ICH4

## gaplo

 :Shocked: 

Will gentoo update the kernel source (gentoo-sources) to support the ICH4?

The gentoo-sources kernel currently cannot identify the IDE controller of ICH4.

----------

## MoonWalker

Have this been confirmed? I was just on my way to buy such MB, no use if it not.

/Joakim

----------

## gaplo

The current version of gentoo-source is based on 2.4.19-pre7-ac2. I found it cannot identify the ICH4. However, you may try mjc-source, it is based on 2.4.19-pre10-ac2, which support ICH4 and it works for me.  :Laughing: 

----------

## MoonWalker

I use the xfs sourse at the moment, but on other hw, it's based on 2.4.18 though so I guess I'll have to give up xfs file systen then (pitty). Anyhow I have ordered parts to a new system including a ABIT GB7 mobo which are ICH4 so will try the mjc-source.

Is it possible to patch it with the xfs patch btw, anyone knows?

/Joakim

----------

## delta407

Well, probably... why not just try it?

----------

## gaplo

 :Laughing:  the mjc-source already have XFS patched, I am using~

----------

## pilla

Maybe this may help.

----------

